# what supplements are best for dry gain



## weetel (Apr 14, 2011)

hi

finally trying to get fit and try and get good gains.

working out only 9 mths only now,

i have noticed increase in muscle shape and size but want to get bigger.

take my protiens and even had a 6 wk course of epistane. dont knowif that helped me though.

eveyone i am working out with are on deca and test injections and are really cut fine and defined.

this is not route i want to go down although woulld love to have goodsize and cut.

am looking at dianabol and pro anabolic but am getting bad reviews.

can anyone advise me on what would be the best way to gain from my tiny 10st 9lbs - 12 stone solid?

any advice would be helpfull.

thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You should be able tpo make decent gains from training and food for the first couple of years, if you are eating well and REALLY training hard.

Before you try dbol have a look at Extreme Nutrition T-Bullet, you'll make far better gains from that than you will from dbol.


----------



## weetel (Apr 14, 2011)

ok so here go's.

after a lot of other guys getting good results i fell off the wagon and

today was a start of 6 week course of deca and test.

numb asshole but going for the easy option. can i still use epistane with these or is it unnecissary.

need advise for proteins to bulk dry gain. dont want a lot of fatty tissue. work out 4-5 times a week.

any help advised. thanks


----------

